

100+ new features on Google+ - zeratul
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-101-102-103-104-105-106-107.html

======
joebadmo
Nice to see quick and continuous iteration on the mobile app.

Points I took:

\- Hangouts have now subsumed Facetime into a really great group chat.

\- A lot of small tweaks that bring feature parity to the mobile experience.

\- Huddle renamed to Messenger, and added photo sharing support. If they add
access from the web or from gchat or something, I will be much more interested
in this.

